# Saarbrücken / Spicherer Höhe / Felsenwege



## Kemsn (15. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte ma nachfragen ob sich jemand auf den Felsenwegen bzw. der Spicherer Höhe auskennt und mir evtl. Tipps geben kann wo es dort gute Trails/Abfahrten gibt.
War schon mehrmals auf dem Sonnenberg bzw. den Felsenwegen, hab aber bis jetzt immer nur den ein und selben Trail runter nach Güdingen gefunden. 
Würde mich über ein paar Alternativen freuen
LG


----------



## Titanbein1302 (16. April 2016)

Lade dir doch die ctf von spichern runter. Rauf aufs navi oder handy und ab gehts. Oder wir fahren sie am 25 april zusammen. 
Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kemsn (16. April 2016)

Wo gibts denn so eine ctf  ? Ich glaube das ich da nicht mithalten kann. 
LG


----------



## Titanbein1302 (16. April 2016)

Schau bei gpsies im inet. Da kannst du gut filtern. Alles raus löschen bis auf mtb und dann güdingen eingeben. Dann findest du alles.


----------



## Kemsn (16. April 2016)

Coole Sache ... da werd ich mal ein wenig stöbern


----------



## Blocko (17. April 2016)

das wäre auch meine Empfehlung gewesen. Es gibt schon so einige in der Gegend. (...kenne eigentlich jeden Trail da ;-) )
die CTF in Spicheren ist übrigens mit diversen Streckenlängen bald wieder (22.05.):
http://ccariane.fr.gd/Raid-des-Hauteurs.htm


----------



## Kemsn (17. April 2016)

Ah ok ist die CTF soetwas wie das Wildsaurennen ?


----------



## Blocko (17. April 2016)

äh, meinst du den Wildsaumarathon der Warndt-Biker? -> ist ja auch eigentlich eine CTF und somit kein "Rennen"
...und ja, damit kann man die Veranstaltung vergleichen.


----------



## Kemsn (19. April 2016)

War gestern Abend oben auf der Höhe... aber so die großen Trails blieben aus und das mit dem GPS klappt bei mir nicht so ... kann mir da jemand ne genauere Wegbeschreibung für die "guten" Trails oder Gebiete geben?
Ansonsten richtig schönes Gebiet... Vor allem in jeden Bunker könnt ich einsteigen... Sehr interessant


----------



## BiMa (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
hätte vielleicht was zu bieten.
Ausgangspunkt ist der Feuchte Ludwig, danach über Spicherer Höhen, Forbach, Stiftswald, Leinpfad zurück.
Bin letzes Jahr die Strecke abgefahren. Ich hoffe sie geht noch und es sind keine Holzfällarbeiten wo wie letzes Jahr. Felsenwege habe ich bewusst ausgelassen, da sie öfters gesperrt sind. Ich glaube auch, man braucht sie nicht.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eavagqbjsgodltua

MfG


----------



## Blocko (22. Mai 2016)

Die CTF von Spicheren hatte heute wieder eine geniale Streckenführung. Irgendwie immer anders. 
Könntest Du mal antesten bzw. Teile checken.
Hier die Langstrecke von 50KM:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=pstgivuxydqjyfdb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanbein1302 (23. Mai 2016)

Blocko schrieb:


> Die CTF von Spicheren hatte heute wieder eine geniale Streckenführung. Irgendwie immer anders.
> Könnteste Du mal antesten bzw. Teile zu checken.
> Hier die Langstrecke von 50KM:



Mist, war die gestern????
Voll verpasst....menno


----------



## Blocko (23. Mai 2016)

yepp


----------



## Titanbein1302 (23. Mai 2016)

fahre ich am montag oder mittwoch nachmittag, nächste woche, mal nach. wer lust hat kann sich mir anschließen.


----------

